# goose hunting with 20 gauge?



## BIGFOOT45

will a 20 gauge kill a giant canada goose...i dont know what to do stick with my 20 gauge or get a 12 gauge.


----------



## huntingmaniac

shot 7 canadians today with my mossberg pump 20 ga,I patterned federal speed-shok 3in #2 and they are amazing through my kicks full steel choke tube. So yes it will kill a goose, all of my shots were 15-35 yards.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

x2 it will work, just not ideal. Makes sure to shoot up close.


----------



## jpallen14

Have a buddy that kill canada's over decoys with is 410 a couple times a year.


----------



## BIGFOOT45

thanks guys


----------



## tilley

Its all I shoot. Kent Faststeel 3" 3's Kill em graveyard dead. A 20 ga. shoots just as far,just as fast as a 12 or 10 ga. just less shot.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

a 20 guage definatly makes it more of a challenge, have to get them in a little closer which also makes it more fun!


----------



## kingcanada

I shoot a good share of my geese with a 20ga. double using 1oz. loads of #2 steel. Over the decoys, it is surprisingly effective. If range estimation is your downfall or patience is an issue, stick to a bigger gun. I will say that day in-day out, the 20 is a very solid performer out to 45 yards. 50 is doable, but should not be standard practice.


----------



## dakotashooter2

The only thing that holds the 20 back is the hunters mindset. I like to limit my range to about 30 yards but it will put the smackdown on geese. if you are going to hunt with the 20 either hunt alone or be the guy that calls the shot otherwise the guys with the 12s won't even give you a crack at them.


----------



## ducker5310

Absolutely it will. My daughter is 12 and has been hunting three years now with a 20ga/
Anyways, she has killed about 5 geese so far with a 20gauge and numerous ducks. Would she use a 12ga if she was or gets bigger? probably its not optimum but.

1. Ammunition becomes more critical and we have found three good alternatives:
3" 1oz Hevy Metal #2
3" 1oz Black Cloud #2
3" 1 1/4oz Hevi-Shot #2 (expensive, but we move to this in late season).

All of these really require a modified choke for a good dense pattern at 35 yards. Out of a 12ga you would see similar from a IC at this range.

2. More important is calling/timing/range of the shot. My daughter and I aren't meat hunting and that's not what I want to teach her at the age of 12 about waterfowl hunting. We typically wait until they are feet down and we can see the white's of their eyes, and their tongues hanging out! That's the fun right? We leave scratching at 60 yard birds to the dike-bunnies, where's the thrill?

3. Practice.... If you shoot once a year you will have a hard time killing much of anything passing or landing whatever you use.
Shoot the same 20 gauge weekly all summer at the sporting clays course and then take it waterfowl hunting and shoot a goose at 35 yards and tell me how it works. If you close your eyes when you pull the trigger on a 10 ga or stops swinging because that 3.5" 12ga is gonna slam your finger into the trigger guard then what does it matter how many pellets are going down range.

4. Reality Example - If you were shot with a 20ga at 40 yards with 1 1/4oz of hevi-shot #2's will it hurt less than a 12ga with a 1 1/4oz to 1 1/2oz of steel 2's? 35 yards? 50 yards? If you answer yes to 50 yards...go back to number 2.


----------



## OBSESSED

20 gauge will kill them stone dead out to 30 yds! When they are locked at 20 yds it adds more of a thrill for me. Its really all in ppls heads though, thats still a lot of whoomp! a .410 could do the same at that distance


----------



## snow

So,did anyone "whack and stack" with the 20ga this season?


----------



## benelliguyusa85

shot a 5 bird limit in early season with only 7 shots so i would say the 20 gauge will get it done just as well as a 12 gauge on decoying birds.


----------



## snow

benelliguy,

Mustof been in Mn eh? (5 bird limit) what ammo/shot size did ya use? curious.


----------



## BIGFOOT45

Nothing with the 20 gauge this year sold it and bought a 12 gauge instead and killed them with that.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Last year I hunted exclusively with thw 20 ga and did well. So well that I started considering selling or trading my 12 ga red label for a 20 ga. This year I used the 12 trying to shoot up my supply of shells before I get rid of it but didn't do any better than I did with the 20.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

i was shooting 1 1/8 oz hevi shot 4s. i got the stuff at a local shop for 12 bucks a box so i couldn't pass it up. However the birds were close 2 steel would of been plenty. I was choked with ic bottom barrel mod top barrel. Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## snow

Thanx benelliguy,yeah it does,gotta love hevi shot.Thanx.


----------



## Bird slayer69

I hunt with a 20ga benilli nova ....... using 1shot and it knocks them down at 40 yards no prob


----------



## Chipp

snow said:


> So,did anyone "whack and stack" with the 20ga this season?


Not so many geese but she was shooting a 20 and did her far share!


----------



## Bird slayer69

20 ga 1 shot will stack them up......don't listen to the people tell that you need a 12ga cuz it's not true....as long as you know your gun you will be just fine...........just don't try 60 yd shots cuz it won't work


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

Bird slayer69 said:


> 20 ga 1 shot will stack them up......don't listen to the people tell that you need a 12ga cuz it's not true....as long as you know your gun you will be just fine...........just don't try 60 yd shots cuz it won't work


I've folded up Canada's at 50-60 yards. With a 20 with 2 shot!


----------



## Bird slayer69

And I'm sure u don't drop them at that range


----------



## Bird slayer69

burltealrugerlegs said:


> Bird slayer69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 ga 1 shot will stack them up......don't listen to the people tell that you need a 12ga cuz it's not true....as long as you know your gun you will be just fine...........just don't try 60 yd shots cuz it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> I've folded up Canada's at 50-60 yards. With a 20 with 2 shot!
Click to expand...

I have a hard time believing that


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

So go try it for yourself!!! All it takes is on pellet!


----------



## E5tmily

thanks guys


----------

